

Hello client, meet the DOM - ProgC
http://leaningtech.com/duetto/examples/

======
crazychrome
What's the use case? i don't quite understand why generating js from c++. JS
is arguably much better language than C++. It feels like GWT, which is (or
should) be abandoned.

